# ECM8000 w/ M-Audio MobilePre



## zippy (Apr 22, 2008)

Trying to pull together a setup to use REW. I am interested in full range testing rather than just sub optimization.

Based upon that, I am looking at the following:

ECM8000 microphone

M-Audio MobilePre
Will this work for the soundcard as well as the preamp and phantom power?

XLR cable

Mic Stand

I understand that I will need an SPL meter to establish a known SPL level. Will the RS meter be good for that?

Am I missing anything else?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Will this work for the soundcard as well as the preamp and phantom power?


Yep.............



> I understand that I will need an SPL meter to establish a known SPL level. Will the RS meter be good for that?


Yep............



> Am I missing anything else?


Cabling to your receiver from the soundcard. Cabling to create soundcard cal file............

brucek


----------



## zippy (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the yeps!

Cabling to the receiver from the sound card. Doh! OK.

What cabling will I need to create the soundcard cal file?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What cabling will I need to create the soundcard cal file?


You would need a cable that was terminated in 1/4" TS phone plugs. You would connect from line-out to line-in and create a soundcard file and then remove that short.

brucek


----------



## zippy (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------

